# Anyone tried the new slim??



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey.

Anyone tried out the new Taurus Slim 9mm or 40 caliber yet? Wondered how it felt n shot? Tnx, HG


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Over on another forum, the Administrator bought a 9mm Slim and practiced with it...until its frame cracked, anyway.
He was not pleased.

Click on: Defensive Handguns Forum - Follow-up on Taurus 709 Slim
Start with the very first post in the thread.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Looked at one in the local shop yesterday. Just looked though, Kimber gave them one to show, but you had to order your own. They are apparently selling well.


----------



## darbo (Oct 3, 2011)

I have 500+ rounds through mine and it's a bunch of fun to shoot.


----------



## JerryMac (Dec 4, 2011)

somewhere around 200 rounds through a new 740 slim, all it wants it more.

Only two defining forces have ever offered to die for you, Jesus Christ and the American GI. One died for your soul, the other for your freedom.


----------



## lp04 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a 740, around 1200 rounds through it and no failures of any kind.


----------

